
Stacks of bricks keep showing up in a lot of cities - fortran77
https://www.reddit.com/r/craftofintelligence/comments/gueefx/stacks_of_bricks_keep_showing_up_in_a_lot_of/
======
curiousllama
The probability of people noticing a stack of bricks during these protest is
VASTLY greater than the probability of people noticing a stack of bricks in
regular times.

Without positive evidence of a conspiracy, this seems rather conspiratorial to
me.

~~~
arprocter
In NYC construction was one of the first things to restart after the virus

Unlikely folks on a worksite would've thought 'there might be a riot this
weekend - we should move these bricks somewhere else'

------
Simulacra
I saw a pallet of bricks that had been dropped off in San Diego. Now a pile of
bricks I can understand as an anarchist preparation, but a pallet? Could it be
a group doing the equivalent of leaving a loaded gun around hoping someone
would use it?

------
rjtobin
Doesn’t seem like there’s enough evidence that this is actually happening. The
video from the reddit post has scaffolding to the left. And why surround the
bricks with fences and signs?

The reddit poster dismisses this with “look at the other links people have
posted here”. These are basically 3 or 4 photos or grainy videos of bricks in
a city. Some photos don’t have bricks at all.

There is the supposed video of police leaving bricks. They seem to be
examining bricks in the back of their car, and lining a few up on the side of
their car (not on the roadside). Not very convincing.

Not saying this isn’t happening, but the evidence is literally a few photos of
bricks in cities at this point. I expect most of the time we pass by piles of
construction bricks without noticing them

~~~
foogazi
Evidence left me with the same idea. With the amount of construction going on
there’s bound to be a pile of bricks somewhere

Also cops were being very careful with bricks and in no hurry to dump/unload

Unconvincing

------
hckr_news
Strange also saw a couple instances of this on Twitter. Seems to be happening
around the country.

------
rowawey
If you're looking for conspiracy theories/FUD everywhere, you'll surely find
it. This is what happens when people don't temper the hobgoblins of their
minds with facts and the acceptance of unknowability.

